# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Pijn in de linker teelbal

## mikemouse

Hallo,

Ik ben 11 jaar, ik schaam me hierover te praten maar ik durf het niet zeggen aan mijn ouders.

Een maand ofzo geleden krijg ik een trap in men balzak. Toen had ik daar 5 min. pijn in.

Maar die avond had ik kleine pijn in m'n rechter zaadleider. Na 2 dagen was die pijn weg. Na 3 dagen had ik dan een week lang pijn in mijn linker teelbal. Maar ik heb er nooit iets van durven zeggen.

Dan, 2 weken later moest ik op schoolreis en heb ik me heel de dag geweldig ingezet voor verschillende sporten. Toen na het sport mochten we zemmen in een grote river met zand enzo...

Toen had ik heel de week na mijn schoolreis pijn in m'n linker teelbal en een beetje pijn aan mn rechter zaadleider.

Na een week moesten op familiedag naar sunparks. Dus heb ik heel de dag gesport en met water gespeeld, veel met water, en tot enkele dagen geleden heb ik weer pijn.

Ik denk dat het te maken heeft met water. Maar ik maak me veel zorgen. Kan iemand uitleggen wat het probleem of de oorzaak of de oplossing is. A.U.B

Alvast bedankt !

PS: Ik heb nog geen zaadlozing gehad !

----------


## Baris

Hoi Hoi, Ik heb de laatste paar maanden een naar gevoel aan mijn teelballen. soms is het aan de linker kant en soms aan de rechter kant. soms worden de ze heel zacht waardoor ik er last van krijg. en soms alleen aan de rechterkant met een naar gevoel in mijn onderbuik. Ik ben naar de dokter geweest die er naar heeft gekeken. hij zegt dat er niks aan de hand is en zij dat het een bijbal kan zijn maar ik hoefde me niet druk te maken.

kan iemand mij advies geven?

mvg Boris

----------


## Dimitri

Heb soms hetzelfde probleem maar weet niet hoe het komt.
Ik denk dat het komt door te spannende broeken? (terwijl ik dat toch niet draag).
Ook vooral bij het zitten.
@mikemouse
Ik denk vast wel dat het zal over gaan. Misschien nog even wachten?
Als het echt te veel pijn doet kun je het misschien beter aan je papa vertellen.
En vragen of hij met je naar de dokter wilt gaan.

Grtz

----------

